# King of the Bay II



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

*KING**of the**BAY** II*


Pensacola Bay's Only King Mackerel Tournament​

*September 11 - October 17*



*Open Division (Land or Boat)*


*1st $500*​


Entry Fee $25 per angler/$50 per boat


Sign-up at


Hot Spots Bait & Tackle


211 Gulf Breeze Parkway


Gulf Breeze, FL 32561


&


Tight Lines Bait & Tackle


711 N. Pace Blv.


Pensacola, Fl​


Rules


1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".


2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.


3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.


4. Fish must be weighed the day its caught.


5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner. 


6. Fish can be weighed at Hot Spots and Tight Lines Bait & Tackle 


7. No frozen or mutilated fish. 


8. Must abide by all state and federal laws. 


9. Winner must be willing to go on the "Catchin Fish" Show. 


10. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.
​


----------

